# Pricey bottles



## Timelypicken (Mar 31, 2021)

Just curious what everybody’s most expensive bottle you have dug was and the most expensive bottle you have bought. Here are my two. Witesoda bought for $2. Only one known valued at $250+
local Troy bottle dug valued $50


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 31, 2021)

Was able to dig a ham hock figural whiskey just like this one pictured, well actually my wife did -I had just stepped away to stretch out(that counts as mine right - you can answer yes she ain't looking) It had some scratches so able to sell for 75. 
Most expensive buy was this handled Star Whiskey from New York W B Crowell with open pontil for 225


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Was able to dig a ham hock figural whiskey just like this one pictured, well actually my wife did -I had just stepped away to stretch out(that counts as mine right - you can answer yes she ain't looking) It had some scratches so able to sell for 75.
> Most expensive buy was this handled Star Whiskey from New York W B Crowell with open pontil for 225


I recognize that hand holding the figural ham hock. That's digger Dave beelers hand.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recognize that hand holding the figural ham hock. That's digger Dave beelers hand.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes you win the grand prize!!  I didn't have a pic of mine so I pulled up this ebay pic.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 31, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Yes you win the grand prize!!  I didn't have a pic of mine so I pulled up this ebay pic.


Handsome hands he has. Man hands. Hope that isn't his wife Shelley!  Lol!  Sorry if it is.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Handsome hands he has. Man hands. Hope that isn't his wife Shelley!  Lol!  Sorry if it is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Hope you wore your peppermint boots today.


----------



## Bottle 2 Rocks (Mar 31, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Hope you wore your peppermint boots today.


peppermint flavored-- those old dirty boots you wear while digging ain't gonna taste so great, lol


----------



## YoloBottles (Mar 31, 2021)

The most expensive (and only) bottle I have dug was a 1970's ACL that I threw back, lol.
I did buy a 1910 $20 straight side coke the other day.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Handsome hands he has. Man hands. Hope that isn't his wife Shelley!  Lol!  Sorry if it is.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




I heard his past Job was a Hand Model.


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 31, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I recognize that hand holding the figural ham hock. That's digger Dave beelers hand.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I’ve seen that hand before as well.LOL


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

Sexiest hands in the hole. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> Hope you wore your peppermint boots today.


Will Glass slippers do?
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 1, 2021)

Bottle 2 Rocks said:


> peppermint flavored-- those old dirty boots you wear while digging ain't gonna taste so great, lol


Needs more barbecue sauce! 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 7, 2021)

Timelypicken said:


> Just curious what everybody’s most expensive bottle you have dug was and the most expensive bottle you have bought. Here are my two. Witesoda bought for $2. Only one known valued at $250+
> local Troy bottle dug valued $50



I have a ca. 2020 Alexander Keith's beer that I can let you have for $2500.00 (U.S.).


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 7, 2021)

Bohdan said:


> I have a ca. 2020 Alexander Keith's beer that I can let you have for $2500.00 (U.S.).


It's all about the $ $ $. Isn't it?


----------



## willong (Apr 7, 2021)

YoloBottles said:


> The most expensive (and only) bottle I have dug was a 1970's ACL that I threw back, lol.
> I did buy a 1910 $20 straight side coke the other day.


Everyone begins somewhere.


----------



## willong (Apr 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Sexiest hands in the hole.


Are you still on topic?


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 7, 2021)

willong said:


> Are you still on topic?


I’ve been wondering that


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 7, 2021)

I can't tell you... I don't want the wife to find out...


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 10, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> I can't tell you... I don't want the wife to find out...


Royals or Cardinals?  Dirty diggers video of the bottle show. You looked good Uncle Bruce. They all like your art work.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Apr 10, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Royals or Cardinals?
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Yes.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Apr 13, 2021)

UncleBruce said:


> Yes.


Ever think about about going into politics?  You got my vote UncleBruce!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## A2TED (Apr 13, 2021)

Extremely rare emerald green bottles from Ann Arbor. The top is the broken neck example of five known, the bottom is the only known large size and its pristine. Both dug in 1982 at the University Medical Dump. Large green was appraised at 800-1000, certainly my most expensive bottle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timelypicken (Apr 13, 2021)

A2TED said:


> Extremely rare emerald green bottles from Ann Arbor. The top is the broken neck example of five known, the bottom is the only known large size and its pristine. Both dug in 1982 at the University Medical Dump. Large green was appraised at 800-1000, certainly my most expensive bottle.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those are beauties


----------



## J.R. Collector (May 1, 2021)

The St. Augustines most expensive dug
The E.D. Meyer is probably up there as one of the more expensive soda bottles I have but who knows the value anyways. Enjoy


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (May 1, 2021)

Great stuff! Thanks for the pictures.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Torringtontg25 (May 1, 2021)

Haven't dug many, but I got a slightly damaged amber straight side Coke from Lexington for $1. Granted, its not worth a whole lot, but more than what I got it for!


----------

